# Orsa Sea Angler Black Dial



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some Pix of my new arrival...

Solid, the same size as a panerai and a good weight, very impressive really and Im very pleased with it.



Nicely detailed back - far nicer than the older Orsas with lighty etched backs



Close up of dial - nice and retro and easy to read



Chunky side view - really good heft and the strap is not too silicony, its very usable!



Lume is consistent - so the rumours of different colours are untrue... the small sqaure is the back of the secs hand and had me really foxed as I hadnt noticed it until I saw the pix!



Mean n moody 



Im not saying the sun shines out of it but its a dam fine watch...



at a price that wont make you cry...



Ok, this post has deteriated, i'l grabbing my coat....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Jon! Very nice and solid looking watch.

The only thing that I still don't like is the numbers on the dial and the way they've been seperated between the batons. Bugs the hell out of me


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> Congrats Jon! Very nice and solid looking watch.
> 
> The only thing that I still don't like is the numbers on the dial and the way they've been seperated between the batons. Bugs the hell out of me


Thanks mate!

Granted its strange to separate the digits of the minutes with a bar it doesnt notice when youre wearing it...

Ive been entranced by the seconds hand this afternoon after wearing the Panerai for so long!


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

JonW said:


> hakim said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Jon! Very nice and solid looking watch.
> ...


Great looking watch Jon.

And some fine pics.

Regards

MikeM


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Jon









Looks really good...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. My new found photography skill comes about due to of all things an overcast day here in Aus! Finally im able to avoid all that glare!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Really nice can see whay you got one







Some great photo's by the way


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Phil!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jon

Thats a solid looking watch. I really appreciate the lume shot as it was me who rose that as an issue why I would not buy it.

I am still on the fence with the watch though, I would like to know more about what there plans are for the future watches, if indeed there will be one that you can customise. You know, dial / hand / bezel options...

...i know one of these will end up in the collection, its just a time variable, plus a matching bracelet.!

Thanks for the pixs, as I said I really appreciate it you taking the time to take and show them

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

deano42 said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> Thats a solid looking watch. I really appreciate the lume shot as it was me who rose that as an issue why I would not buy it.
> 
> ...


Hi mate!

Ahh I couldnt remmeber whom mentioned it, I would have quite liked an orange lume to the hands... would have looked a bit like the hands when not at night etc.

yes martin is being quiet about his plans but I dont mind, Im happy with this one... the next ones will be fully swiss made so more dosh...

the bracelet is still comming but I hear the watch is 165g on rubber so wont be a lightweight on steel... the rubber is very cool medium soft silicone (not one that picks up fluff etc) and nice and thick - very similar to the Panerai material actually!

anytime Deano, drop me a mail if you weant more details...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am really pleased with my black version







.... the orange is good but this is better IMO









Jon I got a 22mm Hadley Roma straight end "Oyster" style bracelet and got Bry to bead-blast it for me ... works a treat. I am not a big fan of rubber ... but this watch does look good on its rubber strap.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers John, I might investigate it on a lumpy as ive got one on my Tuna, Ive also got a Rolex SD oyster copy and may try that too... then give bry a shout to match them. Im always worried the blacking will polish up / scratch which puts me off a bit tho..


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> yes martin is being quiet about his plans but I dont mind, Im happy with this one... the next ones will be fully swiss made so more dosh...
> 
> ...


Hi Jon

I think I can wait a while: i) to keep the wife happy in the fact I have not bought any more watches ii) like to see the next out of the Orsa stable...

I am not a rubber guy, indeed I do not have one watch on rubber. I think JoTs blasted one is the best so far, Rick's bracelets are good, but they are unsigned...

Lets see what the summer brings...

Thanks

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Deano... I'll be watching you mate... like you can go until summer without a purchase... no way man!









Agreed Im getting sick of this strap now... its one of those that is just the wrong size in either of the two holes where I should have it... Ive ordered a couple of leather straps and may bet Bry to BB a lumpy for me... Will have to see... I sold on my spare 22mm lumpy as I didnt think Id need it... ahh well...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jon a bead blasted "lumpy" sounds a good idea









Here's mine on a "Bry'd" oyster style:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I must get 5 mins to strap the lumpy off my Tuna on so I can check it out first...

I was looking at all the pix ive seen of these and the one thing that is evident to the eye but not in th photos is that the hour markers are raised... which looks amazing actually as they are about the same height as the hour hand...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Looking good gents! I'm sorely tempted, but waiting to see how I feel about the PVD Laco when it arrives. Of course, still trying to save up for a Fifty Fathoms also.

I'm interested in seeing what Orsa can come up with for a fitted bracelet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There have already been a few pix of these on Lumpys and so I thought Id try a few straps i had lying around....

DN strap:



RLT Flieger



Hirsch Mobile... strange strap but very cool. It looks like rubber but is actually waterproof (to 100m) leather....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgot to mention, the beauty of finding a strap with the same taper is that the Orsa buckle also fits back on the new strap...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The DN strap looks good with its complementary touch of orange. That fitted Hirsch is quite the deal. I'll have to find one as I'm sure it'll match up well with one or more of my divers.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nalu said:


> The DN strap looks good with its complementary touch of orange. That fitted Hirsch is quite the deal. I'll have to find one as I'm sure it'll match up well with one or more of my divers.


Yes I liked the DN strap but the Hirsch was such a bugger to fit (you have inner pieces that you use to adjust the strap to where you want it and then need to hold it very tight to the case) that im not taking it off just yet!

The DN stitching actually looked less orange when on the watch than in the pic and matches the hands very well - it just felt a bit 'thin' which is strange as its designed for a watch if similar dimensions... perhaps the 4mm + straps on the Panerai have confused by wrist?!?!

The Hirsch also goes very thin and flat at end with the clasp which is useful - its quite a work of art for Â£25 really. A lot of thought went into it and its a damn clever design, im not sure its very real world but I amazed at it right now. And yes im sure youve a number of watches that would suit this strap Colin. just be prepared for a bit of time to set it up and Im thinking it may work best on solid screw bars as they will get it nice and flush with the watchhead wheras spring bars might be a liability... i could be wrong tho as it is designed for them.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jon

I do like the look of the Hirsch.! The DN is not bad, but having one of them myself I can see your point with the "thin" comment...

...you will have to keep us updated on the strap combos.

I expect I will pull the trigger one day on the Orsa, but one point is the need for a bracelet.

Thanks

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive now raised the Hirsch about 1mm so its sits level with the lugs... took a while but looks better as it fills the gap nicer...









Yes a braclet would be good, tho it will go on a lumpy first as Martin seems to ba taking a while with the bracelet - I suspect its not easy to get the quality/price combination especially if hes getting his logo added.


----------



## Alex M (Apr 12, 2006)

I bought a sea angler, used, but in great shape.. The bezel was extremely sloppy (120 clicks but 30 seconds of slopp). Great movement (ETA2824). Good watch but not great.


----------

